
Politico’s Founder Is Launching a Tech Site–Into a Very Crowded Market - smacktoward
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/11/politico-founder-is-launching-a-tech-site
======
PaulHoule
If this web site targets the "C-Suite", just how many people is it targeting?
10,000? 100,000?

